# Seriell Parallel bluetooth Port



## Theranos30 (13. April 2013)

Hallo.

Hab ein Messgerät mit einer Paralllel-Schnittstelle und ein Rechner mit Seriell-Schnittstelle. 

Gab für Seriell sowas gefunden: http://www.wcscnet.com/Products/HdwBTRS232/images/HdwBTRS232.JPG
Aber für Parallel hab i nix gefunden.

Die Frage ist ob ich die beiden mit Bluetooth geräten ferbinden könnte. Weil die 2 geräte in verschiedenen Zimmer sind, und mit Kabel geht sich ned aus.

Danke.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2013)

Glaub ich nicht.. für die BT-Sender/Empfänger ist ja sicher ein Treiber erforderlich. Den kannst Du auf deinem Messgerät vermutlich gar nicht installieren. Aber die Möglichkeit fällt wohl eh weg wenn Du für die Parallel-Schnittstelle nichts auftreiben kannst.


----------

